# Plumcot (or "plucot") wine recipe



## Brewgrrrl (Sep 16, 2009)

If you've never had a plumcot, they are a hybrid between apricots and plums and they are really tasty. The first time I tried one, I knew I had to ferment it. 

I am just now getting ready to bottle my five-gallon experimental batch and it is a delicious dry wine with a nice aroma (sort of apricot-plum) and peach color. This is the recipe I used - it is a variant of the black plum recipe found in, "Making Wild Wines and Meads." I added a small amount of agave nectar because (in my brief experience) I've found that it really tends to bring out fruit flavors. Also, whenever I topped up after racking I added water with just a bit of agave.

Makes 5 gallons:

1 case (44 pieces) plumcot fruit
12 lbs sugar
1 cup agave nectar
juice of 10 oranges
1 1/4 tsp tannin
5 tsp pectic enzyme
5 campden tablets

(for yeast starter)
1 pkg Lavlin D47 wine yeast
1 TB yeast nutrient
1 cup orange juice

Chop and depit fruit (throw away pits) - freezing and then thawing the fruit would have been great but I didn't have room for that much in my freezer. Put fruit pieces in 6 gallon bucket. Boil 2 1/2 gallons water with sugar and agave nectar. Pour over fruit. Let cool. Add juice of 10 oranges, tannin, pectic enzyme, and crushed campden tablets and let stand covered for 24 hours.

Make the yeast starter, let stand for a few hours. Add starter to must.

Ferment 1 week, stirring daily (stir cap of fruit under). Rack into 5 gallon carboy. Let ferment 1 month. Rack again and age 2 months. Rack and let clear.

Yum. This stuff rocks.


----------



## vcasey (Sep 16, 2009)

Just me being curious - did you weigh the plumcots? 
VC


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Sep 16, 2009)

I had the guy weigh a pint (neither of us had a big enough scale for the whole case). Averaging that weight though, the case would have been around 15 lbs.


----------



## htbw (Nov 11, 2009)

Ah, someone into the Agave Pulque thing. I made a batch of Blackberry AlmondPulque awhile back. I think I put too much in, it tastes like fire water. Apparently, you have to be careful about the source, sometimes it is just fructose syrup or at least heavily buffered with fructose. 


On the plum thing, I did a couple of batches of Yellow plum which turned out quite nice. I just tried to find it on my blog, but for some reason it did not make it... strange, I blame the Pulque.


Fermented Fruits - Wine and Mead Recipe's


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Nov 11, 2009)

Yes, the agave nectar I used was pure/organic so it was good quality. Even with just a cup added, I did notice some initial sharpness but it smoothed out by the final racking. The final wine is light gold - very pretty - and it tastes nice and smooth. I posted pictures in the midst of this thread: http://forum.finevinewines.com//forum_posts.asp?TID=8526&amp;KW=


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Nov 26, 2009)

Update: it's only been in the bottle two months but I shared the plumcot wine this Thanksgiving and it was a big hit! Everyone loved the unusual color (peachy-golden), the apricot nose and the smooth, semi-sweet plum fruit flavor. I hope I can save enough bottles to see how this ages! I will definitely be doing another batch of this as soon as I have time...


----------



## boozinsusan (Aug 23, 2010)

I just found plucots for the first time yesterday - and I think I have to ferment some!


Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Aug 23, 2010)

This wine turned out REALLY well - I am guarding my last bottles carefully. You won't regret trying them.


----------



## elwoods (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi brewgrrl,

Can you tell me where I can buy the 5 tsp pectic enzyme and the 5 campden tablets? Also, I want to make only 2 bottles. Could you let me know how I should adjust the recipe? I really appreciate it! We have two large plumcot trees in the backyard that are sprouting fruit like wild!


----------

